# ViP612 Remote / Problem Solved



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Is the 612 only IR? The manual indicates it supports UHF as well as IR. The System Info screen shows only the address for IR. The KEY is black UHF.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

IIRC, the black UHF key is old UHF. The 612 responds to IR or UHF Pro, so check for another key labeled as such.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Need the silver key that says UHF Pro on it for the VIP 612.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

puckwithahalo said:


> Need the silver key that says UHF Pro on it for the VIP 612.


The reverse of the black key is the silver key with UHF Pro. Once I put that in, then what? The receiver won't respond.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Bring up system info using the front panel buttons on the receiver, then hit record 3 times on the remote and see if it will let you cancel out of system info using the remote.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

puckwithahalo said:


> Bring up system info using the front panel buttons on the receiver, then hit record 3 times on the remote and see if it will let you cancel out of system info using the remote.


I have the silver key in. Pressing record three times does nothing. The only option on the System Info screen is IR with an address of 2. I would think there should be a UHF address as well?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

On the back, top of the remote is a remote version number, and will say "IR" or "IR/UHF Pro". If it only says "IR", then it won't do UHF (RF).


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> On the back, top of the remote is a remote version number, and will say "IR" or "IR/UHF Pro". If it only says "IR", then it won't do UHF (RF).


6.4 IR/UHF PRO


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Do you have the small antenna screwed on to the back of the receiver where it says remote antenna?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

puckwithahalo said:


> Do you have the small antenna screwed on to the back of the receiver where it says remote antenna?


Yes. Why does the System Info screen list only the IR address?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Problem solved. The "professional" installer had the remote antenna in the OTA connector. I should have double checked that.


----------

